# Makeup & Diet for Piggie



## BigAnt (2/4/15)

I am still a fan of the KUI and what it can possibly become.

I decided to get the metal and paint shops involved to bring out some of its hidden beauty.









*
Lightened and got a carbon bath.*






*Weight comparison from original 209grams down to 115grams*

The job is not complete there is still some graphics to be done to make her pop.


Lightened by machining out the extra metal and shaving it thinner.
Filled the engraving on the door for a flat surface.
Sprayed and dipped in carbon graphic.
Bullet button conversion (will probably go a lower profile).
Custom graphic for front and back to be competed.
No need to hate the KUI just give her some love :hug:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## kimbo (2/4/15)

That looks very nice @BigAnt 
I have some plans for mine as well


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Wow @BigAnt , nearly halving the weight. Thats something!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/4/15)

Wow! Stunning @BigAnt!
Great work on the KUI 
Well done man!


----------



## Marzuq (2/4/15)

Very good looking mod. Excellent workmanship. And seem that diet had paid off too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt (3/4/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @BigAnt , nearly halving the weight. Thats something!


They said they could shave off more sides, back and bottom. So I think it could get closer to 100grams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (3/4/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @BigAnt , nearly halving the weight. Thats something!



Now if only I could do that with my weight...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ShaneW (3/4/15)

Nicely done @BigAnt. What did you use to fill the engraving on the door?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/15)

Wow @BigAnt that's some awesome work... as a matter of interest are you doing it all yourself or are you outsourcing? How much have you spent on it if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (3/4/15)

FireFly said:


> Now if only I could do that with my weight...


As hard as quitting At least with the Kui the weight doesn't come back


----------



## BigAnt (3/4/15)

ShaneW said:


> Nicely done @BigAnt. What did you use to fill the engraving on the door?


They used body paint filler like what is used at car panel beaters

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt (3/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow @BigAnt that's some awesome work... as a matter of interest are you doing it all yourself or are you outsourcing? How much have you spent on it if I may ask?


Mr Fisher I know where this is going . I called in favors from the guys that do the engineering work on my cars. The dipping is the same story but we usually pay R500 for tappet cover or boost pipe so can only be cheaper.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> Mr Fisher I know where this is going . I called in favors from the guys that do the engineering work on my cars. The dipping is the same story but we usually pay R500 for tappet cover or boost pipe so can only be cheaper.



No I genuinly wanted to know because if you have those skills and contacts you really could do some modding of a real REO with some amazing results!

I'm over the whole KUI exercise... I think everyone knows exactly where I stand on the debacle. I just can't help think what you could have created if you had spent your effort and connections on the real Mcoy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigAnt (3/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> No I genuinly wanted to know because if you have those skills and contacts you really could do some modding of a real REO with some amazing results!
> 
> I'm over the whole KUI exercise... I think everyone knows exactly where I stand on the debacle. I just can't help think what you could have created if you had spent your effort and connections on the real Mcoy!


 I thought it was gonna be all the extra money could have bought a Reo.
More than happy to help out if you have any ideas for your babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/4/15)

@BigAnt
If you need to have anything dipped again. Let me know. 
When I did my Reo it cost me around r200 to do the whole thing. 
I can send you the contact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (3/4/15)

Zodd said:


> @BigAnt
> If you need to have anything dipped again. Let me know.
> When I did my Reo it cost me around r200 to do the whole thing.
> I can send you the contact.


Thanks @Zodd we normally get the engine cover and boost pipes done and that's normally around R500. I never asked him for price on this job but R200 is what I am guessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (3/4/15)

You have to hold it in your hand to really appreciate it. It really is a thing of beauty. Amazing transformation. It just feels and looks like quality now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

